# New one



## Hubert (Jan 26, 2013)

Maple with some Rose Wood accents. I enjoyed making this one.


----------



## healeydays (Jan 26, 2013)

That is one fine looking pen


----------



## Vern Tator (Jan 26, 2013)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 27, 2013)

Hubert said:


> Maple with some Rose Wood accents. I enjoyed making this one.



Great looking Longwood Click!
The barrel really stands out with the contrasting timbers.
Well done. 

Les


----------

